# get ready



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Well all of u ,, time to break out the winter clothes agian ,, and be sure to cover u'r plants ,, cold weather is coming next week ,, low 80's for the day time ,, and freezing fridgit 60's for the night time ,, man i thought summer had just started  :angry:  :disapprove:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: but on the bright side ,, more upper 90's the week after next ,, good thing too ,, i can dewinterize the pool agian ,, after this weeks freezing temps ,, oops also forgot ,, i winterized the MH ,, u know just in case   :clown:  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: get ready

Old Alaskan Joke - What do you get after two days of rain??     Monday!!  And yes, that's just the way this weekend was.  News tonight said we got almost half an inch of rain -- over two days -- so you can imagine how it was.  But on the positive side, I didn't break out in a sweat, not even once.  Highs in the mid-60s, lows in the mid-50s, cool and comfortable, my ideal of a great way of life.
But Rod, you bundle up snug and cozy, he heat will be coming back all too soon.  Enjoy it all summer and you can have my share, too.  I'll be back down South when the temps get more reasonable, say 70ish. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: get ready

Well all of us that know Rod understand that we can't judge the heat index by him.  He is so thin and tall the sunrays will not hit him.  We also know that as you go higher the temps fall. :laugh:  :evil:  :kiss:


----------



## try2findus (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: get ready

Stop teasing us Rod...


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: get ready

I really think Rod has had a heat stroke and dont realize it :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: get ready

well as for all that family goes ,, i have told them ,, and they know ,, if i break out in a sweat in 90 degrees temps with 60% humidity ,, they better call 911 ,,  i have not broke a sweat yet this yr , and i have been outside all this time ,, and yes for some who will reply ,, I HAVE BEEN working   :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: get ready

Gee Rod, we hit 83, yesterday for the first time this year, and I could not keep the sweat out of my eyes.  Don't know what I will do when and if it get any hotter.  But as for know I don't need to  worry.  The temp is dropping back to the 60's with more rain.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Re: get ready

well when it hits in the 70, I look like a little rain burst with all the sweat that is falling off me. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 30, 2010)

Re: get ready

Oh Rod just come to Texas.  Even with a Hurricane coming it is in the upper 80's.  As soon as the Hurricane blows through though and the rain stops, it will be back up to mid 90's with the heat index way into the 100's.  If you want drier heat just stay up north in the Dallas area or over in West Texas.  I will take my humidity any day over the dry heat.  I like to sweat.  You might have to bring a sweater right now though for a few days because of the storm.  But by next week you would feel right comfortable.  Wish I was on the beach somewhere with a cold one in my hand right now!


----------



## Blueeyes (Jun 30, 2010)

Re: get ready

If anyone likes moist heat, come to north Mississippi now.  We got hot here early with no spring in May or June-just straight to summer. It has been approx. 95 every day since in May with the heat index of 101-104. I hate to see my power bill! The water in our local lake is already body temp.
You can't tell if you are in the water except that you are wetter than just sweating outside.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Re: get ready

sounds like my kinda weather ,, but as of now ,, i have only vision out of one eye ,, i picked black berries this past sunday ,, and even though i am not alergect to poision ivy ,, i some how got it under my left eye ,, and no were else ,, my eye has been swollen shut for the last 2 days ,, and all the dr can do is to tell me to take a benedrill every night ,, and charged me 70 bucks ,, but oh well i will get over this ,, as i have other bigger probs  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## big bilko (Jul 2, 2010)

Re: get ready

Can you organise a poison ivy sandwich for my missus.If it can make her mouth swollen shut it will be a peaceful meet and greet  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: Just joking.Hope all works out and you are getting better. Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 2, 2010)

Re: get ready

Mr. Big, recently my Sallyberetta had a bout of coughing that caused her voice to be reduced to a whisper. I admit that I did have just leetle bit of a feeling of relief for just a leetle moment.

Ya know how they say that handicapped people develop one of their other senses? Goldarnit if she didn't start whislin' at me in a way that I knew exactly what she meant!


----------



## big bilko (Jul 2, 2010)

Re: get ready

Tex I would hate for Kaye to lose her voice,  How would I hear her call me for dinner. :evil:  :evil:  :evil: Regards  BIG BILKO


----------

